# Fire Pumps With Transfer Switch Got to Test Them!



## Insurance Engineer (Sep 21, 2010)

I wanted to pass onto to you the problem we are seeing with fire pumps connected to transfer switches not being tested. I had 2 this week one in the Northeast and one in the Midwest, at hospitals, that failed when tested. Both fire pumps had been in service for over 10 years, however never tested as per NFPA 25. In one case the pump was not connected to the generator, in the other it was connected BUT ran backwards when the load was transferred. NFPA 25 8.3.3.4 noted below is where testing is required. In 1 below "peak load" is when the pump is at 150% of the gpm rating. Pull the power to the utility side of the controller and see what happens. They should take all the readings, volts, amps, gpm, psi, rpm while running off the generator.

Hope this helps.

8.3.3.4 For installations having an automatic transfer switch, the following test shall be performed to ensure that the overcurrent protective devices (i.e., fuses or circuit breakers) do not open:

(1) Simulate a power failure condition while the pump is operating at peak load.

(2) Verify that the transfer switch transfers power to the alternate power source.

(3) Verify that the pump continues to perform at peak load.

(4) Remove the power failure condition, and verify that, after a time delay, the pump is reconnected to the normal

power source


----------



## jar546 (Sep 21, 2010)

Great information.  I made this thread a sticky.


----------



## peach (Sep 25, 2010)

Anyone operating a building with a fire pump had better be testing them (and the ATS if there is one).  We do all of these tests (including knocking out main power) at the final inspection for the pump (so we know it works when we walk away).  Building engineers should know better.  thanks


----------



## forensics (May 22, 2011)

I had an occasion once where the building owner had done some electrical renovations and in the course of the work they wired the 3 phase wrong and the pump ran BACKWARDS

We caught it on the pump test (when the pump started the water flow went to ZERO)

About two weeks later the plant had a small explosion and fire and the pump worked fine and it saved the plant


----------



## peach (May 24, 2011)

If the test is done, witnessed and approved and was not installed correctly - shame on the inspector; the annual maintenance is up to the building owner and fire inspector.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Dec 23, 2011)

Update... We continue to see this as something not being done. We are finding sprinkler contractors are not including the information on the annual fire pump test forms. If they do it is a simple "yes" or "no" check box. No details are provided on pitot, gauge, volt, amps readings while the pump is running at peak load on emergency power as required by NFPA 25 noted above.

What are you seeing?

Back up power connected to fire pumps typically are found in high rise buildings, hospitals, etc. life hazard exposures are significant.


----------



## cheyer (Nov 24, 2012)

Annual maintenance up to the Fire Inspector...no, don't think so....owner of the building


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Nov 24, 2012)

cheyer said:
			
		

> Annual maintenance up to the Fire Inspector...no, don't think so....owner of the building


Agree 100% BUT look at the fire pump annual report and ask questions... So show me where on this report your contractor tested the transfer switch?? Look for info such as gauge readings, amp and volts, rpm, and flows at 150% of the pump rating while operating on the generator.

I did this a few weeks ago at a hospital in Tenn. The plant engineer had no idea, so he called the contractor and put me on the speaker phone with the contractor. I said did you test the transfer switch?? He said NOPE not required by the Fire Inspector! I said does your contract specify inspect as per NFPA 25? Contractor said yes, BUT it is not required by the Fire Inspector. I ask how is that?? Contractor said I have been doing fire pump tests for many years in the jurisdiction and send my reports to the fire inspector and he has NEVER asked for me to test the transfer switch!!!!


----------



## cheyer (Nov 24, 2012)

IE....yup...I agree with you as well...definitely needs to be done as per NFPA 25 if adopted by your State as it is here in Ca.


----------



## peach (Nov 2, 2013)

IFC 913.5.3: Transfer switches shall be periodically tested in accordance with NFPA 110.  Sounds like a fire marshal requirement.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Nov 2, 2013)

From NFPA 20 2013 Ed has not changed in awhile. This would be for new installations so everyone should be doing the test. When the fire pump is placed into service when new and every year from that point going forward.

14.2.8 Alternate Power Supply.

14.2.8.1 On installations with an alternate source of power and an automatic transfer switch, loss of primary source shall be simulated and transfer shall occur while the pump is operating at peak load.

14.2.8.2 Transfer from normal to alternate source and retransfer from alternate to normal source shall not cause opening of overcurrent protection devices in either line.

14.2.8.3 At least half of the manual and automatic operations of 14.2.7.2 shall be performed with the fire pump connected to the alternate source.

14.2.8.4 If the alternate power source is a generator set re- quired by 9.3.2, installation acceptance shall be in accordance with NFPA 110, Standard for Emergency and Standby Power Systems


----------



## peach (Nov 3, 2013)

This kind of ties into my question regarding who inspects the electrical for a fire pump in the first place.  It should be part of either the FM annual inspection or a routine Property Maintenance inspection for buildings that have a fire pump.


----------



## Filthy McNasty (Jan 12, 2017)

If it's a new install, both the electrical inspector and the fire inspector (usually).


----------



## VillageInspector (Jan 25, 2017)

Its required in NYS as per IFC 913.5.3: Transfer switches shall be periodically tested in accordance with NFPA 110


----------

